# Sirius Shock: Pirates Hit Howard Stern Show



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-free2feb02,0,6646585.story?coll=la-home-headlines


> Sirius Satellite Radio Inc., which liberated radio shock jock Howard Stern from the federal decency standards that he felt had shackled him, is finding that freedom's just another word for $500 million to lose.
> 
> Since Jan. 9, when Stern debuted on Sirius, pirated versions of the shows have been made available for free via several online file-sharing networks just hours after Stern signs off. The New York-based broadcaster signed Stern to a five-year, half-billion-dollar contract in 2004.


More...


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

:lol:

"Mr. Freedom of Speech himself. Mr. $500,000,000 has ordered me to shut down my PERSONAL Web site that some people stumbled upon," wrote the operator of http://www.hearhoward.org , according to the Rocky Mountain News.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Well there is Free Speech and there is stealing. Re-broadcasting ANY radio or TV transmission without the consent of the Broadcaster is illegal. This is not an issue of freedom to say what you want. It is an issue of not having the right to transmit something you don't own. While I am sure people would love to hear him on the Net and FM radio for free, it is not possible to do without consent. Like at the end of Baseball games, you need the expressed written consent of MLB to show or re-broadcast any MLB game.


----------

